# 721 Remote Can't Control Sony Receiver



## jferris33 (Nov 7, 2002)

I have a 721 and a Sony STR DE985 Receiver. I have tried all the codes in the book that came with the remote control plus tried stepping through all the codes for the AUX button on the remote and have not been able to get the remote to control the Sony Receiver.

Any of you experts out there know if it is possible for the 721 remote to control a Sony STR DE985 receiver?


----------



## booboo771 (Oct 16, 2002)

jferris33 said:


> I have a 721 and a Sony STR DE985 Receiver. I have tried all the codes in the book that came with the remote control plus tried stepping through all the codes for the AUX button on the remote and have not been able to get the remote to control the Sony Receiver.
> 
> Any of you experts out there know if it is possible for the 721 remote to control a Sony STR DE985 receiver?


 I have the same setup. The 721 remote has a fixed number of memorized remote codes and no ways to learn new ones. Your stuck just like me with using two remotes or finding a universal remote.


----------



## munsel6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Some Sony receivers have a Command mode in the Setup of its Remote Control, if yours does it should be set to AV1 Last year I got a new sony and it came with its remote set to AV2 and had the same problem with the Dish Remote.


----------



## mrmaico (Dec 13, 2003)

Thank YOU munsel6!!!!  One thing I might add is when you are changing the command mode of the reciever the manual tells you to press enter and power to change between AV1 and AV2, what it doesn't tell you is this must be done on THE RECIEVER not with the remote. Thanks again...you made my day! BB


----------



## jferris33 (Nov 7, 2002)

munsel6 said:


> Some Sony receivers have a Command mode in the Setup of its Remote Control, if yours does it should be set to AV1 Last year I got a new sony and it came with its remote set to AV2 and had the same problem with the Dish Remote.


Wow! I just checked my Sony receiver and sure enough it was set to AV2. I reset it to AV1 and now it works with my DISH remote.

Thank you, I have been trying to figure this out for about a year. I never even knew there was such a thing as AV1 and AV2 - the Sony manual isn't very well written in my opinion and I completely missed this.


----------



## rcwilcox (Jan 20, 2003)

I too did not know there was such a setting. My Sony receiver worked fine but my son's did not. Sent him the thread and sure enough it fixed his problem. Thank you everybody.


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

Can you guys help me out a little more, I have a sony dreamsystem DVD Surround Sound combo, DVS-500 or something like that. I looked in the manual and can't find anything about a AV1 or AV2. Help thanks.


----------

